# Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen



## crisis (19. September 2013)

Wenn ich alleine zum Spinnfischen unterwegs bin muss ich vorher meinen Kescher öffnen, weil er sich einhändig nicht aufmachen lässt. Das ist besonders dann nervig, wenn man durchs Gestrüpp muss. Wo krieg ich einen Kescher, ungefähr 70 cm breit und stabil, der sich sicher mit einer Hand öffnen lässt?


----------



## Schneidi (19. September 2013)

*AW: Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen*

Dieser kescher nennt sich Hand. Für was einen kescher mit 70 cm zum spinfischen? Für kleine fische reicht auch ein kleinerer kescher. Bei hechten kann man ja gut eine habdlandung machen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (19. September 2013)

*AW: Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen*



Schneidi schrieb:


> Dieser kescher nennt sich Hand. Für was einen kescher mit 70 cm zum spinfischen? Für kleine fische reicht auch ein kleinerer kescher. Bei hechten kann man ja gut eine habdlandung machen.



Nicht an jedem Gewässer ist eine Handlandung möglich. Außerdem möchte gar nicht jeder mit der Hand landen. Ob die Handlandung immer die schonendste Methode ist, halte ich sowieso für fraglich. Und wenn man den Hecht entnehmen will, geht es auch nicht um schonend, sondern um sicher. Ohne Kescher wird man bei uns übrigens stets vom Kontrolleur (mindestens) gemaßregelt.

Also Ontopic:

Ich bin überzeugt vom DAM Hammerkopf mit Gumminetz. Den kann ich einfach geschlossen mit einer Hand am Griff halten, um 180° drehen und der Kopf klappt allein auf und das Gelenk schnappt zu. 

Auch die Teleskopverbindungen kann ich auflassen und wenn ich den Kopf schräg nach unten halte, schießt der Kescher automatisch auf Länge.


----------



## benihana (20. September 2013)

*AW: Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen*

Hallo,

Von Fox gibt es den speedflow. Der hat allerdings einen Durchmesser von 83 cm. Ein Riesenteil, will man vielleicht auch nicht mitschleppen. 
Ich nutze den speedflow compact, der ist mit 60*60 ausreichend auch für größere fische. In der Tasche kann man den kescher gut transportieren. Wirklich stabiles, tiefes Netz. Never hook, never smell funktioniert nur bedingt, habe aber auch keinen Vergleich zu den teilen von balzer.


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen*

Schließe mich der Eingangsfrage an, weil mein Spinnkescher mich auch nervt.

Ich hake noch mal nach:


Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugt vom DAM Hammerkopf mit Gumminetz. Den kann ich einfach geschlossen mit einer Hand am Griff halten, um 180° drehen und der Kopf klappt allein auf und das Gelenk schnappt zu.


Der funktioniert sicher komplett einhändig?

Die Eingangsfrage möchte ich noch ergänzen um den Aspekt:
Wie schlört ihr das Ding mit euch rum?
Manche haben ja so eine Klemme, kippen jedoch wegen Kopflastigkeit ständig aus der Gürtelschlaufe oder sonst einer ähnlichen Befestigung.

Ich suche eine praktische Art des Transports des zusammengeklappten Keschers, wo ich ihn mit einer Hand gut nehmen (und dann einhändig aufklappen) kann.

Bin mit Rucksack unterwegs, wollt mir da schon was dranbasteln, aber noch nicht schlüssig wie & was, der alte Kescher muss eh erst ersetzt werden.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (20. September 2013)

*AW: Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen*

Besitze den Balzer Metallica Kescher und den Fox Speedflow Compact.

Also Balzer ist schon ein guter Kescher. Allerdings sehr anfällig fürs verbiegen von Stil und den Netzhaltern. Das Netzt ist aber überragend! Allerdings wäre der Balzer mir für das Spinnfischen zu schwer und ist zusammengeklappt immernoch recht unhandlich. Ich hab ihn mir für das Ansitzangeln gekauft und da macht er schon ne gute Figur. Da setzt sich kaum ein Haken fest und nach 3mal Ausschwenken im Wasser riiecht man nichts mehr.

Den Fox Speedflow Compact habe ich erst seit kurzem fürs Spinnangeln. Schön leicht und gering schlechteres Netz wie der Balzer. Bis jetzt keine sonstigen Probleme. Es lässt sich durch die Tasche sehr gut über lange Strecken auf dem Rücken tragen. Handlandung ist an manchen Stellen bei uns am Gewässer nicht ganz so einfach, deshalb der Kescher. Am Gewässer baue ich ihn auf und muss zwischen den Spots nicht lange laufen. Den sonst müsste man evtl. den Kescher ständig auseinander bauen in die Tasche und dann auf den Rücken. Also nur bedingt fürs angeln mit größeren Entfernungen zwischen den Spots zu empfehlen. Bis auf den Nachteil bis jetzt ein Super Teil für ca 50€


----------



## Purist (20. September 2013)

*AW: Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugt vom DAM Hammerkopf mit Gumminetz. Den kann ich einfach geschlossen mit einer Hand am Griff halten, um 180° drehen und der Kopf klappt allein auf und das Gelenk schnappt zu.



Er hat aber einen Nachteil: Das Gewicht, das ist nichts wenn man mal eben ein paar Kilometer am Wasser laufen will. Beim Spinnfischen nehme ich meinen nicht mit, da dient mir momentan noch immer ein 80er Jahre Kescher mit neuem Netz, simpelste Alu-Rohrkonstruktion (federleicht) und auf mit einer Hand und Boden- oder Beinkontakt aufklappbar. Die Gürtelbefestigung ist ein rostfreier Metallbügel. Solange man an dem keine Fische in die Höhe hebt, wenn man nur den Endgriff anfasst, wird er auch noch ewig halten.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (20. September 2013)

*AW: Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich hake noch mal nach:
> 
> Der funktioniert sicher komplett einhändig?
> 
> ...




Yap, der funktioniert einhändig. Durch ein Drehen des Keschers fällt der Bügel von allein auf und clipt sich durch das eigene Gewicht auch fest. Hat man die Teleskopverbindungen locker gestellt, kann man den Kescherstiel auch durch die Schwerkraft von allein ausfahren lassen.

Das Gewicht ist und bleibt aber ein Nachteil, dafür ist er eben unglaublich robust.

Mein Angelrucksack ist der Mc Kinley Waterfall, den habe ich für 25 Euro oder so bekommen. Der ist zu 100% Wasserfest und besteht aus einer Art LKW-Plane. Oben wickelt man ihn zusammen und fixiert ihn mit 2 Clips. Da kann ich den Kescher einfach quer durchstecken und das Gewicht ist angenehm gleichmäßig auf dem Rücken verteilt. Nur durch Türen gehen oder durchs Unterholz schlagen ist aufgrund der Kescherbreite nicht mehr drin.

edit: Mir ist bewusst, dass der Hammerkopf nicht als "Einhandkescher" konstruiert wurde, aber es klappt. Aber bevor "meine" Methode nach dem Kescherkauf doch als zu unhandlich abgewertet und ich ausgebuht und mit Jigköpfen und Grundeln beworfen werde: Probiert es vorher im Laden oder mit einem ähnlichen Kescher aus.


----------



## maflomi01 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen*

Hallo Kati46268 einfach ein Stück PVC Abflussrohr aus'm Baumarkt dieses auf etwa 50-70cm zurecht schneiden auf einer Seite eine Blindkappe passender Größe , jetzt noch an beiden enden einen Gurt (von einer Reisetasche o.ä.) mit "popnieten" befestigen Fertig ist das Kescherrohr


----------



## kati48268 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen*

Hab mir den Hammerkopf bestellt, bin gespannt.
Und mit der Tragevorrichtung wird ich mal schauen, wie ich das (für verschiedene Rucksäcke) mache.
Das Tragrohr ist eigentlich auch 'ne ganz nette Idee, aber noch ein zusätzliches Teil zum Rumschlören, die Rucksackvariante erscheint mir (jetzt) noch sympathischer.
Werde berichten.


----------



## evader (23. September 2013)

*AW: Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen*

Hier mal ein kompakter von Savage Ger: http://www.germantackle.de/Savage-Gear-Kescher-Folding-Rubber-Mesh-Landing-Net-L

Wer den Kescher nicht nutzt, aber "rechtlich" einen dabei haben muss, der sollte sich das ganze mal anschauen: http://www.decathlon.de/kescher-pocket-id_8164067.html


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen*

Bin zurzeit auch auf der Suche nach nem neuen Kescher...
Mein bisheriger is einer von Cormoran mit 70x70 gummierten Netz und 2 Meter Stab...
Dieser ist mir allerdings zu klein...bei 90+ Hechten an steiler Böschung wirds schon kompliziert...
Bin jetzt auf den Balzer Metallica 90x90 mit gummiertem Netz und 2,30 Meter Stab gestoßen...
Kennt den jemand und wie sind eure Erfahrungen??


----------



## kati48268 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen*

So, der Hammerkopf ist angekommen, kürzeste Variante 2,10m, mit gummiertem Netz natürlich.

2,10 ist für einen Kescher, der primär zum Spinnen mitgeschleppt wird, natürlich ungewöhnlich lang. Aber da ich Steinschüttungen, Spundwände, steile Ufer reichlich habe, kommt mir die Länge durchaus entgegen.
An flachen Seeufern oder im Wasser watend lande ich eh mit der Hand.

Seeehr günstig in einer Sonderaktion beim Boddenangler geschossen (in den letzten Sekunden des Angebots, dann war der herkömmliche Preis wieder angesagt, der für die Qualität auch schon ok ist). 

http://boddenangler.de/DAM-Hammerkopf-Kescher-210-m-gummiertes-Netz-2-teilig

Erster Eindruck: 
- jau, das Ding ist mal stabil!
- Lässt sich super mit einer Hand aufklappen!!!
- Gewicht... ok, als wirklicher Spinnkescher geht das nicht mehr durch, aber das ist mir ziemlich wurscht.
- Transportlänge von 0,95m (beim zweiteiligen) ist für's Spinnfischen ebenfalls echt 'ne Hausnummer.  
Da ich den aber irgendwie am/im Rucksack befestigen werd, so dass ich ihn auch mit einer Hand zu packen kriege und eben mit einer Hand ruck zuck einsatzbereit kriege, stört mich das wohl hoffentlich auch nicht.
Als dreiteiliger hätte er 0,78m gehabt, die 17cm machen den Braten nicht fett, deswegen beim Angebot zugegriffen.
(den gibt's aber gerade saugünstig!)

Bin sehr zufrieden. :k

Danke für die Empfehlung!!! #6


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. September 2013)

*AW: Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen*

Gern geschehen! Und du brauchst dir nie wieder einen neuen Kescher kaufen.  Mein Erster tat nach 12 Jahren noch wie am ersten Tag, bis er dann leider über Bord ging...


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. September 2013)

*AW: Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen*



evader schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kompakter von Savage Ger: http://www.germantackle.de/Savage-Gear-Kescher-Folding-Rubber-Mesh-Landing-Net-L
> 
> Wer den Kescher nicht nutzt, aber &quot;rechtlich&quot; einen dabei haben muss, der sollte sich das ganze mal anschauen: http://www.decathlon.de/kescher-pocket-id_8164067.html


 
TOP Teil, hab ich mir auch besorgt!


----------



## crisis (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen*

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps. Den DAM Hammerkopf und den Balzer Metallica will ich mal ausprobieren.

Ich habe letztes Jahr auf der AnSpo einen Lachskescher von Hardy gesehen, den man einem Haken an der Öse am Rücken einer Fliegenweste einhängen kann. Das Teil hat mir gut gefallen, allerdings konnte mir das Standpersonal nicht sagen, wo ich ihn kaufen kann. Habe ihn auch nirgends im Internet gesehen. Kennt den jemand von Euch?


----------



## Thairo (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Erster Eindruck:
> - jau, das Ding ist mal stabil!



Schön wäre es.. das einzige was daran Stabil ist, ist der Klappmechanismus, der rest ist einfach nur billig.



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Gern geschehen! Und du brauchst dir nie wieder einen neuen Kescher kaufen.  Mein Erster tat nach 12 Jahren noch wie am ersten Tag, bis er dann leider über Bord ging...



Kann ich nicht bestätigen... meiner ist nach nur einem Jahr 2x kaputt gegangen, nun habe ich mir ein anderen geholt. Beim ersten ist oben eine Schraube gebrochen, wo Das Gummi zwischen den beiden Spitzen drannhängt. Und beim Zweiten ist jetzt das Gummi aus der Plastik Halterung raus... ergo ich bin absolut nicht mehr begeistert von den DAM Hammerkopf Kescher und hab die Nase von dem Ding voll..


----------



## crisis (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen*

Habe mir den DAM Hammerkopf angesehen, macht mir keinen allzu vertrauenserweckenden Eindruck. Den Balzer Metallica habe ich ausprobiert, toller Kescher aber definitiv zu schwer zum Umherziehen.

Von Behr habe ich einen Kescher gefunden, mit Hammerkopfverschluss und goldenem Stil. Kennt den jemand und welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr damit gemacht. Ist noch einigermaßen leicht und macht trotzdem einen stabilen Eindruck.


----------



## crisis (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen*

Hallo Leute,

 welchen vernünftigen Kescher (>1,80 cm) kann man am Illex big hip bag befestigen? Bei meinen (>5) funktionierts nicht.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## mephisto (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen*

eine möglichkeit ist ein magnetklipp!Ich nutze diesen kescher!
http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/product_info.php?info=p560_scierra-magnet-kescher-clip.html
http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/product_info.php?info=p720_lawson-watkescher.html
Eine weitere Empfehlung wäre der von Eisele:
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.anglerzentrale24.de%2FWebRoot%2FStore15%2FShops%2F61932736%2F4E3A%2F6B62%2F0489%2FAE82%2F1D58%2FC0A8%2F29BB%2F25B2%2F7317105_Kescher.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.anglerzentrale24.de%2FSOLVKROKEN-Unterfangkescher-Mini&h=600&w=386&tbnid=X0T5gZgjG5YkcM%3A&zoom=1&docid=U5Dx6up6Rd0M3M&ei=ZavfVIWeOoX-UMm7gcAM&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&page=1&start=0&ndsp=51&ved=0CCIQrQMwAA


----------



## tincatinca (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen*



Thairo schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen... meiner ist nach nur einem Jahr 2x kaputt gegangen, nun habe ich mir ein anderen geholt. Beim ersten ist oben eine Schraube gebrochen, wo Das Gummi zwischen den beiden Spitzen drannhängt. Und beim Zweiten ist jetzt das Gummi aus der Plastik Halterung raus.




War bei mir genauso. Nach wenigen Tagen am Wasser am Hammerkopf kaputt gegangen. Daher nicht zu empfehlen!
Mal sehen, welche geeigneten Alternativen es gibt.


----------



## tincatinca (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen*

Der Solvkroken mit gummiertem Netz ist mir zu klein, gibt es anscheinend nur in der Midi-Version.

Was ist mit denen hier?

Greys Safe System Net

Pafex Klappkescher


----------



## geomujo (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mobiler Kescher fürs Spinnfischen*

Berkley Folding Boat Net
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/berkley-folding-boat-net-105160cm.html
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4443928&postcount=8221


----------

